# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID-19 MRNA Shots Are Legally Not Vaccines  Theyre Experimental Gene Therapies

## donnay

This is one of the best in-depth articles I have read about the experimental jab, they are pushing on the people to be Big pHARMa's guinea pigs!  If you go to the page, there are embed links and videos as well.




> *COVID-19 MRNA Shots Are Legally Not Vaccines  Theyre Experimental Gene Therapies*
> 
> Did you know that mRNA COVID-19 vaccines arent vaccines in the medical and legal definition of a vaccine?
> 
> They do not prevent you from getting the infection, nor do they prevent its spread. Theyre really experimental gene therapies.
> 
> I discussed this troubling fact in a recent interview with molecular biologist Judy Mikovits, Ph.D. While the Moderna and Pfizer mRNA shots are labeled as vaccines, and news agencies and health policy leaders call them that, the actual patents for Pfizers and Modernas injections more truthfully describe them as gene therapy, not vaccines.
> 
> Definition Of Vaccine
> ...


https://humansarefree.com/2021/02/co...-vaccines.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

Going to do everything in my power to avoid getting this vaccine as long as I can.

----------


## donnay

> Going to do everything in my power to avoid getting this vaccine as long as I can.


If we make sure to tell everyone we communicate with that this is NOT a vaccine, it is an experimental gene therapy.  The more people who know this, the less likely they will roll up their sleeves for it.

----------


## Danke

> This is one of the best in-depth articles I have read about the experimental jab, they are pushing on the people to be Big pHARMa's guinea pigs!  If you go to the page, there are embed links and videos as well.
> 
> 
> https://humansarefree.com/2021/02/co...-vaccines.html



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

have any independent scientists been able to examine exactly what is inside the vial?

As a side note: I noticed they changed the language on the efficacy of the vaccines. At first they said they're only 50% effective, but now they say they're 90%-95% effective at "reducing symptoms" complete false advertising bull$#@!.

----------


## donnay

> have any independent scientists been able to examine exactly what is inside the vial?
> 
> As a side note: I noticed they changed the language on the efficacy of the vaccines. At first they said they're only 50% effective, but now they say they're 90%-95% effective at "reducing symptoms" complete false advertising bull$#@!.


Just remember to correct any one who calls it a "vaccine."  It's not a vaccine and they are hoping they can stand behind the 'no liability' that all vaccine makers get.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Just remember to correct any one who calls it a "vaccine."  It's not a vaccine and they are hoping they can stand behind the 'no liability' that all vaccine makers get.


Yeah I always bring that up. It always starts as vaccines are 100% safe, to "Well, a few people get hurt, but the suffering of the few outweighs the benefits to the rest." which is the antithesis to what individualism stands for, then ultimately "This is so safe and effective we need to force you to take it." 

I wonder how RPF's opinions would change if we were faced with a virus that quickly killed people, even young and healthy.

----------


## donnay

> Yeah I always bring that up. It always starts as vaccines are 100% safe, to "Well, a few people get hurt, but the suffering of the few outweighs the benefits to the rest." which is the antithesis to what individualism stands for, then ultimately "This is so safe and effective we need to force you to take it." 
> 
> I wonder how RPF's opinions would change if we were faced with a virus that quickly killed people, even young and healthy.


At this point my opinion would remain that a virus like that would be man-made.  They have been monkeying-around with this gain-of-function type viruses for a bioweapon for years.

However, I still think people who are genuinely healthy, their immune systems would more than likely beat it.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> At this point my opinion would remain that a virus like that would be man-made.  They have been monkeying-around with this gain-of-function type viruses for a bioweapon for years.
> 
> However, I still think people who are genuinely healthy, their immune systems would more than likely beat it.


Maybe. After all back during the bubonic plague people had terrible hygiene

----------


## donnay

> Maybe. After all back during the bubonic plague people had terrible hygiene


Correct.  They also didn't have sanitation and clean water.

----------


## donnay

*DR ANDREW WAKEFIELD: THIS IS NOT A VAX, IT IS AN IRREVERSIBLE GENETIC MODIFICATION*
https://www.brighteon.com/4306dd67-8...9-1edd5a59f23f

----------


## CaptUSA

So, I just found the CDC Vaccine Adverse Effect Report System (VAERS) Database.

If you want to see actual (and very scary) data from the CDC instead of off-beat reporting, I suggest you take a look at it.  https://wonder.cdc.gov/vaers.html

Click on the VAERS data search, then in section 3, click on COVID19 Vaccine.  After that, you can set up any filters and sorting that you wish.

The first thing you'll notice is that there are only 10,000 rows allowed, so you'll have to add some filters to limit the data.  Once you have limited enough to where you can begin to see the data, the descriptions are horrific!  Why any healthy person would take a vaccine to prevent an infection that is 99.9% survivable is beyond me.  Simple hysteria and fear mongering.

At any rate, check out the site and let us know whatever you find interesting.  Here are a sampling of reports:

Patient developed 104.4 temp approximately 48 hours after being given the vaccine. I treated him with antibiotics, IV fluids, cooling methods. CXR does show a new right perihilar infiltrate. However, his fever came down within the next 24-48 hours. Unfortunately, he suffered a cardiac arrest on 1/21/21 in the early morning and expired.Patient suffered a cardiac arrest and was unable to give details about her symptoms. Per husband, patient did not complain of any symptoms after vaccine administration. She began seizing without warning which was complicated by cardiac arrest of uncertain etiologyhe passed away; not responsive; mind just seemed like it was racing; body was hyper dried; Restless; not feeling well; ate a bit but not much; kind of pale; Agitated; Vomiting; trouble in breathing; This is a spontaneous report from a contactable consumer (brother of the patient). A 54-year-old male patient received BNT162B2 (PFIZER-BIONTECH COVID-19 VACCINE), via an unspecified route of administration, on 04Jan2021 (at the age of 54-years-old) as a single dose for COVID-19 immunization. Medical history included diabetes and high blood pressure. Concomitant medications included metformin (MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN) taken for diabetes, glimepiride (MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN) taken for diabetes, lisinopril (MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN), and amlodipine (MANUFACTURER UNKNOWN). The patient experienced not feeling well, ate a bit but not much, kind of pale, vomiting, trouble in breathing, and agitated on 04Jan2021; body was hyper dried and restless on 05Jan2021; mind just seemed like it was racing on 06Jan2021; and not responsive and he passed away on 06Jan2021 at 10:15 (reported as: around 10:15 AM). The clinical course was reported as follows: The patient received the vaccine on 04Jan2021, after which he started not feeling well. He went right home and went to bed. He woke up and ate a bit but not much and then was kind of pale. The patient then started to vomit, which continued throughout the night. He was having trouble in breathing. Emergency services were called, and they took his vitals and said that everything was okay, but he was very agitated; reported as not like this prior to the vaccine. The patient was taken to urgent care where they gave him an unspecified steroid shot and unspecified medication for vomiting. The patient was told he was probably having a reaction to the vaccine, but he was just dried up. The patient continued to vomit throughout the day and then he was very agitated again and would fall asleep for may be 15-20 minutes. When the patient woke up, he was very restless (reported as: his body was just amped up and could not calm down). The patient calmed down just a little bit in the evening. When the patient was awoken at 6:00 AM in the morning, he was still agitated. The patient stated that he couldn't breathe, and his mind was racing. The patient's other brother went to him and he was not responsive, and he passed away on 06Jan2021 around 10:15 AM. It was reported that none of the symptoms occurred until the patient received the vaccine. Therapeutic measures were taken as a result of vomiting as aforementioned. The clinical outcome of all of the events was unknown; not responsive was not recovered, the patient died on 06Jan2021. The cause of death was unknown (reported as: not known by reporter). An autopsy was not performed. The batch/lot number for the vaccine, BNT162B2, was not provided and has been requested during follow up.; Reported Cause(s) of Death: not responsive and he passed awayAfter being observed for approximately 20 minutes and patient walked to her car without assistance I was called to assess the patient in the parking lot for troubles breathing. EMS was called as I made my way outside. Upon my arrival patient was leaning out of the car and stating that she could not breath. She was able to tell me that she was allergic to penicillin. Oxygen was immediately placed on the patient with minimal relief. Lung sounds were coarse throughout. She then began to vomit about every 20-30 seconds. Epipen was administered in the right leg with no relief. Patient continued to complain of troubles breathing and vomiting. A second epipen was administered in the patients right arm again with no relief. A few minutes later patient was given racemic epinephrine through the oxygen mask. There appeared to be mild improvement in her breathing as she appeared more comfortable, but still complaining of shortness of breath and vomiting. When EMS arrived patient was unable to transport herself to the stretcher. When EMS and clinical staff transferred patient to the stretcher she became unresponsive. She appeared to still be breathing. She did not respond to verbal stimuli. Per ED report large amount of fluid was suctioned from the patients lungs following intubation in the ambulance. When patient arrived to the ED she was extubated and re-intubated without difficulty and further fluid was suctioned. At that time patient was found to be in PEA, shock was delivered. Shortly thereafter no cardiac activity was found and patient pronounced dead

----------


## donnay

*Proof the NHS is Lying - This is Genocide and the Jabs Must Stop Now!*
https://www.brighteon.com/398683c2-e...a-0756bdb70878

----------


## donnay

*Dr. Sherri Tenpenny Explains How The MRNA Injections Might Cause Mass Deaths 3-6 Months After Being Injected*

Dr. Sherri Tenpenny gives VERY important information! Hyper-immune response in test animals for previous attempts at coronavirus vaccines, like SARS and MERS, has been a persistent problem.

All is well for awhile, until the animals are exposed to the wild mutated virus.

Dr. Tenpenny and other scientists have forecast that millions may die, and it will be blamed on a new strain of COVID, making an argument for even more deadly vaccines.

CNN: ‘Don’t Be Alarmed’ If People Start Dying After Taking The Vaccine

https://humansarefree.com/2021/02/dr...-injected.html

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> So, I just found the CDC Vaccine Adverse Effect Report System (VAERS) Database.
> 
> If you want to see actual (and very scary) data from the CDC instead of off-beat reporting, I suggest you take a look at it.  https://wonder.cdc.gov/vaers.html
> 
> Click on the VAERS data search, then in section 3, click on COVID19 Vaccine.  After that, you can set up any filters and sorting that you wish.
> 
> The first thing you'll notice is that there are only 10,000 rows allowed, so you'll have to add some filters to limit the data.  Once you have limited enough to where you can begin to see the data, the descriptions are horrific!  Why any healthy person would take a vaccine to prevent an infection that is 99.9% survivable is beyond me.  Simple hysteria and fear mongering.
> 
> At any rate, check out the site and let us know whatever you find interesting.  Here are a sampling of reports:
> ...


This site is hard for a commoner like me to use, how did you get to the detailed reports?

----------


## CaptUSA

> This site is hard for a commoner like me to use, how did you get to the detailed reports?


Yeah, well, it's a gubbermint site, so...

Click on agree to the disclaimer.Click on the VAERS Data Search button.In Section 1, I group the results by VAERS ID, AGE, EVENT CATEGORY, SERIOUS, and the include in the "optional measures" Adverse Event DescriptionIn Section 3, Vaccine Products, click on COVID19 VaccineIn Section 5, you'll have to limit the event categories, etc. so you don't get over 10,000 results.  You can play with these as you wish.  (might want to with "deaths" so you can see how it works)Hit the "Send" button.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Yeah, well, it's a gubbermint site, so...
> 
> Click on agree to the disclaimer.Click on the VAERS Data Search button.In Section 1, I group the results by VAERS ID, AGE, EVENT CATEGORY, SERIOUS, and the include in the "optional measures" Adverse Event DescriptionIn Section 3, Vaccine Products, click on COVID19 VaccineIn Section 5, you'll have to limit the event categories, etc. so you don't get over 10,000 results.  You can play with these as you wish.  (might want to with "deaths" so you can see how it works)Hit the "Send" button.


oh wow

"Patient received COVID vaccination around 12:15pm. Patient was monitored for the appropriate amount of time by nursing staff. Patient passed away at 2:15pm."

Also a lot of the ones I click on seem to be the person dies within a few hours or in exactly 2 weeks they drop dead

----------


## Firestarter

It looks like all of these "anti-vaxxers" are wrong again (I've learned from Snopes)...
Look at the "definition" of vaccines.



Or maybe you're just a little late (8 January you could've been right): http://web.archive.org/web/202101082...ionary/vaccine

----------


## donnay

> It looks like all of these "anti-vaxxers" are wrong again (I've learned from Snopes)...
> Look at the "definition" of vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you're just a little late (8 January you could've been right): http://web.archive.org/web/202101082...ionary/vaccine


Well they can change the definition all they want, just like they are trying to change history, it doesn't make them correct.

Many good doctors are speaking out.  Those who are courageous enough to shine a light on the evil.

----------


## Firestarter

> Many good doctors are speaking out.  Those who are courageous enough to shine a light on the evil.


Those doctors will simply lose their medical license, and nobody will believe "anti-vaxxers" like you and me, as we don't even  have a "doctor" degree!

----------


## donnay

> Those doctors will simply lose their medical license, and nobody will believe "anti-vaxxers" like you and me, as we don't even  have a "doctor" degree!


I am not so sure, there are many courageous doctors, nurses, epidemiologists, virologists, and other scientists who are speaking out.  

https://frontlinemds.com

As for me, I will speak out about these crimes against humanity, to anyone who is willing to listen.

----------


## donnay

*Thinking about taking the jab? watch this first!*
https://www.brighteon.com/1df63793-a...f-102dac2e942e

----------


## donnay

Even Mark Zuckerberg has reservations about this experimental gene therapy...




> “But I do just want to make sure that I share some caution on this [vaccine] because we just don’t know the long-term side effects of basically modifying people’s DNA and RNA…basically the ability to produce those antibodies and whether that causes other mutations or other risks downstream. So, there’s work on both paths of vaccine development,” Zuckerberg said.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...atform-policy/

----------

